# Green Eyed Chickens



## Sheepshape

We have had a day with sun today....believe me, we have had so few that this warrants me talking about it.

Well, this  uncommon event meant my chickens decided for the first time in about a week that they would venture out of the sheep shed into the sunlight. That reminded me....some of my chickens have greeneyes.  i have taken a couple of pics. which do not nearly show what a vivid green they are. I can trace the green eyes back to some hatching eggs which I bought in 2009. A rooster from those eggs had bright green eyes, and I have his descendants to this day.

Most of my chickens have the regular orange/brown eyes, some have grey and a few black. A few have hazel eyes, too.

Not so exciting, but, at least a bit different.


----------



## Mini Horses

Odd.  I have grey, brown & even some orange.  Now, I need green!!!    Thanks....wonder what breed has that??


----------



## thistlebloom

Pretty flock! I'm going to have to pay more attention to my chickens eyes, but from memory they seem amber brownish.
I know what you mean about a sunny day. We had one and a half last week. I could use about 90 more this winter.


----------



## Sheepshape

Mini Horses said:


> Thanks....wonder what breed has that??


My green eyed birds all started with one 'splash'/ Red Pyle Brahma rooster which hatched from some Blue Partridge Brahma eggs. The green eyes have spread around in my flock over the years, but seems to be most common in anything which has 'blue' feathers.In the top picture the hen in the foreground (Gold Brahma) has green eyes (they usually have orange/brown eyes). The two Blue Partridge Brahma roosters also have green eyes as does the girl on the far left who is a Brahma/Warren cross. 

As I understand it green or blue eyes are relatively common in chicks, but they usually turn to orange/brown as they grow older. these green-eyes are all very much adult (in fact the Brahma/Warren is 10....so she's an old lady).

As you can see from the pics. they are completely un-fazed by the dog (or the cat/sheep/folk) wandering about.


----------



## Sheepshape

thistlebloom said:


> I know what you mean about a sunny day. We had one and a half last week


Yes....I had to take a pic. to prove that it was for real!


----------



## Beekissed

Those are really pretty birds!!!


----------

